# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Шахматы

## Misha Tal

Any other chess enthusiasts around? (other than me, obviously.)
I've heard that chess is much less popular in Russia and other former Soviet republics nowadays, compared to 60s and 70s. Anyone remembers those Karpov-Kasparov battles of 1984 and 1985 in Moscow?

----------


## FromGalich

> Any other chess enthusiasts around? (other than me, obviously.)
> I've heard that chess is much less popular in Russia and other former Soviet republics nowadays, compared to 60s and 70s. Anyone remembers those Karpov-Kasparov battles of 1984 and 1985 in Moscow?

 I am keep on chess. 
Now plaing chess is not so popular as in the Soviet times.  There are only 2 russian players in the top 10 list. But I think we are still strongest. I hope the Russian teames will be able to take all prizes the next Chess Olympiad. 
Go Russian!!! Go   ::   ::   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Anyone remembers those Karpov-Kasparov battles of 1984 and 1985 in Moscow?

 Oh yes, I do. Almost everyone in the Soviet Union followed the events of the match with at least some interest. And absolutely everyone I knew thought that it was very wrong and unfair of Campomanes to abort the match. I seem to recall that on game days there were always a few chess enthusiasts hanging around outside of the House of Unions waiting to hear about the latest news, even though they could learn everything a mere half an hour later by listening to the news on the radio.

----------


## Misha Tal

> I hope the Russian teames will be able to take all prizes the next Chess Olympiad.

 There's nothing wrong with hoping so, but it's unlikely! 
I'm a fan of the Russian team, too. My two favorite players among today's grandmasters, Morozevich and Grischuk, are both Russian. [Actually, I'm a fan of Russian teams in all sports other than football, and the only reason I'm not a fan of the Russian football team is that there is such a thing as the Dutch football team. I had some hard moments when Russia defeated Netherlands in euro2008.]
The Russian ladies team has every right to hope for gold, with Kostenyuk and Pogonina and the two Kosintseva girls, but in men's section, you know, there's Ukraine and Armenia and Azerbaijan and the States and so forth. The Soviet team would sweep everyone right off the board, but now it's kinda tough.  

> And absolutely everyone I knew thought that it was very wrong and unfair of Campomanes to abort the match.

 Being the ultimate Karpov fan, I do think it was unfair to neglect Karpov's 5-3 lead and start from scratch. In 84, Kasparov was a mere lad trying to keep up with the world champion...
However, I have to add that I like Kasparov's political views much better than Karpov's.
Is "House of Unions" the same thing as "Дом Союзов"? What does "Unions" refer to?

----------


## quartz

> Any other chess enthusiasts around? (other than me, obviously.)
> I've heard that chess is much less popular in Russia and other former Soviet republics nowadays, compared to 60s and 70s. Anyone remembers those Karpov-Kasparov battles of 1984 and 1985 in Moscow?

 I used to play chess, but I was _too_ enthusiastic.  
Have you seen a silent movie from 1925 called "Chess Fever" (Шахматная горячка) by Vsevolod Pudovkin (his early work). It's a great comedy about the dangers of chess. It's also a great example of the use of the Kuleshov effect (I believe Pudovkin was part of the Kuleshov workshop at the time).  
In the movie, a couple's romance is threatened when the groom (and the whole city too) is overcome by "chess fever" during the world chess tournament. Their romance is saved by Capablanca himself! (the movie intercuts documentary and acted footage to create a cinematic space). It's highly recommended to all chess enthusiasts as a warning  ::

----------


## Misha Tal

I had heard about that movie, and especially about Capablanca's role.  ::  
I guess the 1925 Moscow international tournament was Capablanca's first visit to Moscow, and perhaps that's where he met his wife Olga. The main rivalry was between Capablanca and the German sage Lasker, but in the end a Russian won the day: Bogolyubov!

----------


## FromGalich

There was a small rapid chess tournament in the Ivanovo (the city of central Russian region). I had won 3 games (2 rivals are candidate to master qualification) and 1 point shared with young candidate.  So, I have 3.5 points from 7 and 13 position from 30 in the final list.    ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> Is "House of Unions" the same thing as "Дом Союзов"? What does "Unions" refer to?

 Yes, it is _Дом Союзов_. Unions = trade unions. After the October Revolution, the building was made the central headquarters of Soviet trade unions.

----------

